# nob heads in crappy cars trying to race you at the lights?



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know why but lately i've seen people with some real crappy cars trying to race me at the lights, I don't understand it.

Yesterday there was a 1.2 Corsa who was right up my arse for ages and when we got to the lights, I didn't even entertain trying to race him, it's a 40 zone and there's been lots of coppers around lately so I just booted it off, 1st, 2nd, to 45 and left him in the dust ... and a few seconds later you hear this absolute piece of crap aftermarket sport exhaust going BRRRRRRRRRR as he finally overtakes me and carries along. WTH?

A few days earlier it was the best as there was some absolute nob head in his Type R trying to get past me as I was cruising along in no hurry. We got to the lights and he was rolling forwards slightly, you could see he was staying on the bite ready to lift off. I wasn't even in the mood to entertain him. Lights went yellow and he absolutely launched it, flying off as fast as he could. The car behind me pulls in to the next lane and launches it also, I thought WTF? Then I saw the lights flashing.

Drive past to see the Type R driver being pulled over by the unmarked cop car ... hahahaha .. times like that I don't mind the police .. until of course it happens to me and I will be bitching


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

What is it with people with crap engines putting shite exhausts on them to try and sound like a bigger engine? All they end up sounding like is like they have no muffler. Although when they've got some dance "choons" busting out of the parcel shelf it's probably a given that their ear for a good note isn't exactly up there. 

Quality tales, uzzieman :lol: :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> What is it with people with crap engines putting shite exhausts on them to try and sound like a bigger engine? All they end up sounding like is like they have no muffler. Although when they've got some dance "choons" busting out of the parcel shelf it's probably a given that their ear for a good note isn't exactly up there.
> 
> Quality tales, uzzieman :lol: :lol:


its a defence mechanism, if they dont lie to themselfs to make them feel better they will commit suicide.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

How can we encourage the latter and free up road space? Some information films like the government does perhaps. "Did you know that your 1.2 Corsa is NOT faster than a TT? Compare your exhaust note to any quality car, and then kill yourselves."


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

had someone in a kia sorrento wanting to have a race-a-roo with me on saturday. jeez - if i had to drive one of those, i would wear a bag on my head and do everything possible not to draw attention to myself.
actually, i think i would rather get the bus than drive one of those.

hmmm - good call by the OP not to engage in a race - very severe consequences if plod catches you. perhaps a sticker on the back that read 'you wish, saxo boy....'.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

booo hoooo .... :? :? ... how come no one ever wants to race with me !!!!..


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

i get it in the village aw the tym.knob jockeys


----------



## devonutopia (Jan 5, 2010)

I drive a bit of a sleeper, so I get enormous pleasure out of handing the likes of Civic Type R's a good whupping. Don't tend to do it at lights though as mine is tough to get off the line. Much prefer the "30 to 70" battle which my little monster dispatches in 4 seconds including a gearchange. 8) 8)

Obviously, there is also a time & a place for such antics, and I will not bite when the weather conditions or road type / speed limit says it is best not to. However, off a roundabout into a dual carriageway is fine with me. :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

devonutopia said:


> I drive a bit of a sleeper, so I get enormous pleasure out of handing the likes of Civic Type R's a good whupping. Don't tend to do it at lights though as mine is tough to get off the line. Much prefer the "30 to 70" battle which my little monster dispatches in 4 seconds including a gearchange. 8) 8)
> 
> Obviously, there is also a time & a place for such antics, and I will not bite when the weather conditions or road type / speed limit says it is best not to. However, off a roundabout into a dual carriageway is fine with me. :lol:


you mean ,,when it suits you and you have the upper hand !!!!,, there a word for that !!!!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

roddy said:


> devonutopia said:
> 
> 
> > I drive a bit of a sleeper, so I get enormous pleasure out of handing the likes of Civic Type R's a good whupping. Don't tend to do it at lights though as mine is tough to get off the line. Much prefer the "30 to 70" battle which my little monster dispatches in 4 seconds including a gearchange. 8) 8)
> ...


Inteligent :wink:


----------



## devonutopia (Jan 5, 2010)

It's intelligence to realise that 2wd will never work against 4wd from a standing start. 

Having said that, I put down a 6.1 seconds to 60 time at GTI International last year, so it's no slouch from a standing start.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

You have to remember, like me, you live in Warrington and most of the drivers here are tits! I was driving past Tesco before Christmas and could see a twat in a Corsa, slicing his way in and out of the traffic. got all the way down to the Jag garage where I kindly forced him into going straight on when he was trying to turn down past the Original Wire! I was in the Misses car though 



uzzieman said:


> I don't know why but lately i've seen people with some real crappy cars trying to race me at the lights, I don't understand it.
> 
> Yesterday there was a 1.2 Corsa who was right up my arse for ages and when we got to the lights, I didn't even entertain trying to race him, it's a 40 zone and there's been lots of coppers around lately so I just booted it off, 1st, 2nd, to 45 and left him in the dust ... and a few seconds later you hear this absolute piece of crap aftermarket sport exhaust going BRRRRRRRRRR as he finally overtakes me and carries along. WTH?
> 
> ...


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Why do people who drive those shed things with windows (I think they are called people carriers) believe that they are jensen Button: a thing shaped like a recycled house brick is no contest with a TT.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

once again it makes them feel better about themselfs.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I very rarely get anyone trying to race me and there are loads of "boy racers" in the Milton Keynes area - I tend not to entertain the little blighters when they do try it on - partly in case I am embarassed ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree,

I used to get all sorts of numpties in slow cars trying it on........TT's, BM's, the odd Porsche..............when I had my Skyline.

Was a total nightmare with all these young upstarts thinking they had a chance against a car that did 0-60 in 3.5seconds !!

:lol: :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

someone in a 911C4 tried it but the driver was let down by herself, since she's a woman it was the old tiptonic. 300+ hp gone to waste.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I had some right fucking goon come storming up behind me the other night coming back from ipswich going towards colchester down the A12.....there had just been an accident with a lorry and a car so it had slowed traffic down because they closed one lane but when it went back to two lanes it was fairly clear apart from the odd lorry trying to out accelerate another lorry (????) so he came right up behind me as soon as this lorry had just pulled into the inside lane and i was putting my toe down abit in 6th just to get to 70 and then this fucking bender in a 1.6 focus starts flashing me to pull over into the inside lane to get out his way which i had planned on doing but was gonna give myself a bit of room between myself and the lorry i had just passed.....so he sat about 3 meters off my bumper so i thought i would take the piss abit.....slowed down to 60 to wind him up as i could see a lorry on the inside coming up......he thought about undertaking me but realised he didnt have the room so pulled back out behind me......as i get up to the lorry i slowed down a little bit more to match the speed of the lorry and kept him there behind me for about two miles then i got a bit bored.....changed to 3rd and booted it and left him looking like he was going backwards....i did slightly exceed the speed limit for a little while then pulled in and had a nice leisurely drive home!!!!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

and you're surprised why? ip - col .... anyways halfway thou reading your post i was so so so hoping you turned on your flashing blues and popped your LED board.. but oh well, you disapointed me


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Why is it assumed that the TT is any better than the corsa?

Such double standards, every other thread is about what remap, what exhaust, what LED lights should i add or should i paint my wheels or not and I've just added parts to my car from another model to make it look like something else.

Maybe the corsa driver simply has different priorities in life and hasn't taking out a massive loan to buy a car. 
Maybe they own thier own house, maybe its an under cover car....

What gives people the right to judge others by the car they drive..


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> why is it assumed that the TT is any better than the corsa?
> 
> ..


ehhhhhhh. you been on the drink :?: :?: :?: :?: [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba is right... Do you think on the Corsa forums, they're all sitting there, saying how crap their cars are and how they wish they could afford a TT? Everyone loves their cars, even if the reasons they have don't even make much sense to anyone else. When you're sitting here all smug because you think you have a 'nice car', just remember there's always someone out there who's laughing at your 10 year old, £5k hairdressers car.

The drivers I hate the most are the ones who think they're better than other road users because of the car they're in... And typically, that's not some toff in a 997... It's the twat who's spent his life driving cheaper cars and has just upgraded to a hot hatch so he thinks he's the bollocks.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

wul said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > why is it assumed that the TT is any better than the corsa?
> ...


No, have you? You seem to be missing the point....

Audi TT Coupe T quattro (225 bhp)
1.8 Petrol 3-door Coupe
6 Speed Manual Four Wheel Drive
Year: 2004 53
Mileage: 40,000

Average condition:
£9190 
Below average condition: 
£8180

Vauxhall Corsa VXR
1.6 Petrol 3-door Hatchback
6 Speed Manual Front Wheel Drive
Year: 2007 07
Mileage: 40,000

Part-exchange Price:
Average condition:
£9890

Below average condition: 
£8830

The corsa drivers could afford a TT if they wanted one. 
They probably don't want one plain and simple.

Maybe they simply think that MKIs are for hairdressers and are lacking in ability (handling and chassis wise) vs most cars.
wake up and smell the drugs. :roll:

Also has a 0-60 in the same range as the 225..


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

Generally guys weren't we all thumping our chests at that age, don't any of you tell me that at 17 with your first car you didn't try against a known winner just to see how much of a differnce there was. And I guess that given a choice and no financial restraints they'de be buying Skyliners, Mitsubs and Scoobys before any Audi with the exception of the R8. And remember works rally cars and F1 racing cars are loud, so it must be the case that if you have a loud car it's fast - surely? No! oh fuck! better get that exhaust back out of the river then.

Grown up marketing get's them who can afford it to purchase loud things exhausts and 20mega watt amps and speakers. Those that can't afford it just nick dads music centre speakers (music centre remember those) and rip the back box off their cars. They always enjoy their cruising becasue they're high on carbon mon.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Dave Lister said:


> The Eastbourne Zimmer Frame Relay Team can easily out-run us. It's not about speed, it's about wit, brains and cunning.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

harrismhome said:


> Generally guys weren't we all thumping our chests at that age, don't any of you tell me that at 17 with your first car you didn't try against a known winner just to see how much of a differnce there was. And I guess that given a choice and no financial restraints they'de be buying Skyliners, Mitsubs and Scoobys before any Audi with the exception of the R8. And remember works rally cars and F1 racing cars are loud, so it must be the case that if you have a loud car it's fast - surely? No! oh fuck! better get that exhaust back out of the river then.
> 
> Grown up marketing get's them who can afford it to purchase loud things exhausts and 20mega watt amps and speakers. Those that can't afford it just nick dads music centre speakers (music centre remember those) and rip the back box off their cars. They always enjoy their cruising becasue they're high on carbon mon.


actually i found the slowest and quietest car money can buy, A3 2.0, and not even the turbo. cos it happened to be the cheapest to run. yes yes the cheapest to run would be the D or the 1.6, but then i do have a penis, if i'm not one.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> No, have you? You seem to be missing the point....
> 
> Audi TT Coupe T quattro (225 bhp)
> 1.8 Petrol 3-door Coupe
> ...


Exactly... This post sums it up perfectly. We all like the TT, and we all agree it's design was pretty groundbreaking at the time, but to swan around thinking your TT is considered special (or even fast) by other road users is naive. Most people don't notice it, and out of the small proportion who do, maybe 5% will be impressed. I think the problem with posting on this forum too much is that you start to believe that everyone out there thinks the TT is amazing. Go post on Pistonheads for a while and you'll be in for a shock. I'm not saying that place is the last word on car ownership, but at least you'll realise that there is life beyond the TT.

I don't want to come across as knocking the Mk1 TT because I really do like it, but it's not an expensive car any more, so you really should assume that if someone doesn't have one, that's pretty much because they don't want one. Fair play to them.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

roddy said:


> booo hoooo .... :? :? ... how come no one ever wants to race with me !!!!..


If you were a little closer to here i would give you a spanking along with the rest of us, you kilt wearer.... :twisted: 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=157714
Steve


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

BLinky said:


> harrismhome said:
> 
> 
> > Generally guys weren't we all thumping our chests at that age, don't any of you tell me that at 17 with your first car you didn't try against a known winner just to see how much of a differnce there was. And I guess that given a choice and no financial restraints they'de be buying Skyliners, Mitsubs and Scoobys before any Audi with the exception of the R8. And remember works rally cars and F1 racing cars are loud, so it must be the case that if you have a loud car it's fast - surely? No! oh fuck! better get that exhaust back out of the river then.
> ...


FFS I think my sarcasm has gone straight over your head on this occasion I don't really think all loud cars are fast but anyway - You were really that boring at the age of 17? Don't doubt you have a penis most men do it's not something that's brought up in conversation really is it? Yes please I'll have two sugars in my tea and did I tell you " I HAVE A PENIS" mmmmmm did you just wake up recently and find it there? :?

"I have a penis" Now that's not something you hear everyday, unless you have some need to tell yourself that do you? lol I can just see you skipping along the street with a big smile singing the words I have a penis I have a penis to the tune I am sailing by Rod Stewart I have a Penis I have a penis on my way home again to be near you to be free :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Go for it dude you beat your chest now, because you have a PENIS and you achieved something at last. Just remember a penis is for life not just for christmas, and be kind to him too because he only has one eye, his neighbour is an arsehole and his two best friends are fooking nuts. hahahahaha "I have a penis" get yourself off to the scouts I'm sure they'll give you a badge for it.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i was and am boring, so very bored all the time. yep i do walking with a penis printed t shirt.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Why is it assumed that the TT is any better than the corsa?
> 
> Such double standards, every other thread is about what remap, what exhaust, what LED lights should i add or should i paint my wheels or not and I've just added parts to my car from another model to make it look like something else.
> 
> ...


Arnt you now making assumption too that TT drivers have massive loads and dont own a house :roll: 
Hippercrit :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Spandex said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > No, have you? You seem to be missing the point....
> ...


Er couldnt you assume that about all cars then? Cheap TT £5k, but people who earn £12k a year and have a £500 banger probally think thats pricey, its all realtive!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Er couldnt you assume that about all cars then? Cheap TT £5k, but people who earn £12k a year and have a £500 banger probally think thats pricey, its all realtive!


No, you couldn't say that about all cars, because a lot of cars aren't available, in any condition, for the prices you can get a TT these days.

The point still stands. Judging yourself against other people based on their cars just makes you a bit of a tit. You don't know why they're in that car. You're just sitting there, massaging your over-active ego, imagining how they must be so jealous of you... And if they dare to put their foot down at the lights, then you simply *have* to put them in their place...


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I certainly dont judge them on the value of their car or the speed etc.. I drive a SDI lupo sometimes and I love it perfect for the reason I have it. However I do judge people in the 4x4 tractors as prats as this is what they all are as they is no reason in the world to have one bar to be a bully!


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

has anybody on this post actually said they judge people by the car thy drive???


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

wul said:


> has anybody on this post actually said they judge people by the car thy drive???


No, they haven't said it, they've been doing it though. Even the title says as much.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Spandex said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > has anybody on this post actually said they judge people by the car thy drive???
> ...


thank you.so get off your high horse and stop calling people tits.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

wul said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


You're sooo welcome.

See, I can edit out the bits of your posts I don't want to read too! :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> However I do judge people in the 4x4 tractors as prats as this is what they all are as they is no reason in the world to have one bar to be a bully!


Hey thats not fair, my 4x4 tractor has been really useful in the recent snow, and was great in the summer to take the whole family on holiday! I can also take my kids + their mates to the park, the beach, the cinema, mcdonalds blah blah blah.

You won't find me revving my mighty 2.4 D next to your TT for a race though cos it has about 70bhp per ton and handles similarly to a fishing boat


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Im with Tosh on this one. I could easily start a thread saying "Why do all these twats in tarted up TTs keep trying to race me?" (I wouldnt, I loved my TT and it was tarted up plus most of the people on here are ok, well I grant you, not most, some, well ok not some, a few, well ok not a few, one, well not even him really come to think of it, ok i admit it, no one.) but the principle is sound. I bet on the Fezza forums there is a thread titled "Why do all these M driver twats keep racing me?".

Also bear in mind, as an example, some days I am in a Jeep, some days a JCW and some days an E92 M3. I belt the crap out of all three of them. When you're criticising me for flying past in the Jeep I'm thinking of the M3 tucked up safe out of the shit weather. How many of those MPV drivers are doing the same? You never know! A mate of mine has a 59 CS4 in the garage but drives a Fiesta (last shape too) every day. He drives both like he stole them, thats how he drives, what he drives is irrelivent to him.

I'm just happy people care about their cars enough to 1. Tart them up and 2. Join forums about them and 3. Try and have some (safe) fun in them. The Fun Police are bad enough without fellow petrolheads turning on each other because their budget/taste isnt the same.

Live and let live I say.

PS. Bikerz, try living in a hamlet with 17 houses, 1 pub, no shops, no buses, no paths, no street lights etc etc and bugger all snow clearance by the council surrounded by fields in every direction before criticising 4x4 owners mate. I agree we dont need bloody great huge ones but a medium sized 4x4 is invaluable where I live. Mine is smaller than my M3 and uses half the fuel too.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > However I do judge people in the 4x4 tractors as prats as this is what they all are as they is no reason in the world to have one bar to be a bully!
> ...


What 4x4 tractor was this? a Proper one? Defender? I doubt it. You could have done all of teh above in 95% of estates :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

What's wrong with 4x4s??


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> I drive a SDI lupo sometimes and I love it perfect for the reason I have it. However I do judge people in the 4x4 tractors as prats as this is what they all are as they is no reason in the world to have one bar to be a bully!


Sheldon I have a 4 x 4 for towing a caravan and driving round the Alps in the middle of the winter , perfect for the reason I have it.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Disagree, you could do all that in a 4wd estate! Whats right with them spandex? Ok the cars arnt so bad, but get in one and teh person driving turns into a tool!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > booo hoooo .... :? :? ... how come no one ever wants to race with me !!!!..
> ...


yae sure, :roll: :roll: ,, ya friggin clog mincer, :lol: :lol: ,,but alas i have no desire to drive down from inverness and risk a cluth job just to show you bunch of nancy boys what i've got under my kilt..    
saying that tho ,   ,, i would love to come along but it just aint practicle,, an impressive list of attendees, hope you all have a great day..    ,, Rod..


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Disagree, you could do all that in a 4wd estate! Whats right with them spandex? Ok the cars arnt so bad, but get in one and teh person driving turns into a tool!


Not if you want to stay inside the 85% ruling for weight and do it safely


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Explain? Im sure I can find you same carrying capability in an estate then a horrible tank :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Explain? Im sure I can find you same carrying capability in an estate then a horrible tank :wink:


Mate its to do with weight of the car against the weight of the caravan . If you exceed 85% of the cars weight then you are only allowed to travel above 50 mph max and are considered to be unstable hence the speed restriction , and as far as I am aware there are no estate cars heavy enough to tow my van , plus with the ammount of gear we take skiing with four people in the car I think we would be hard pushed to find an estate with the same load carrying capacity.

I would also like to think that I dont turn into a knob or a tool when driving it :wink: , but you may well be right on that one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Disagree, you could do all that in a 4wd estate! Whats right with them spandex? Ok the cars arnt so bad, but get in one and teh person driving turns into a tool!


Sorry but I totally disagree, when I drive the xc90 I just kind of sit back and relax, cruise along minding my own business. Its kind of like driving a comfy sofa with a great stereo. And you cant really fit 7 in an estate car, 7 seater estates are ok as long as you know two midgets


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry but I totally disagree, when I drive the xc90 I just kind of sit back and relax, cruise along minding my own business. Its kind of like driving a comfy sofa with a great stereo

well,, not like a Volvo driver,, eh ...!!!!! ...ever noticed those mirror thingy bobbers ....   or even some other people on the road..


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

4x4's are a must have !!

I keep my old highly inefficient V8 Landie purely for the purpose of driving over baby seal cubs and taking toxic waste down to the local stream to fly tip. Occasionally I remember to go down to the garage in it to buy some coal so I can have a nice big fire (I find that 5000 year old yew trees dont burn hot enough on their own!!) in the back garden to help burn the carcasses of the pandas I have imported so I can just use their ears for decorating my large collection of golden eagle eggs !!

I would chat some more but I have a badger bating club appointment I dont want to miss with my Klan buddies !!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

i think you are being cruel and heartless and a menace to common driving folk and lacking in any kind of decency. what was the colour of the V8?
steve


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Huh? 4x4 Estates? I'm sorry, what the heck are you talking about? Typical blind hatred of 4X4s with no evidence behind it.

So, based on your sweeping statement my 42mpg, 103.7 inch long Jeep Patriot is worse than a sub 20mpg, 185.2 Inch long RS4 Quattro even though it has twice the economy and takes up less road space, used less rubber, spits out less crap and undoubtedly costs less to make environmentally (mostly because the dashboard is made from recyclyed wheelie bins)?

Without a doubt the most un PC and unnacceptable car I own is the 18mpg go like a bastard M3, followed by the 28mpg go like a little bastard JCW, followed by the 29mpg go like an old lady's fart B Class and then, an environmentally loving, non offensive 42mpg, go quite well actually, 4X4 Jeep.

I drive all of them like I stole them. Nowt to do with the cars, just me. Demonstrated by the fact that in 2 weeks the Jeep's mpg has risen from 33.6 average to 42.2 when I havent driven it once and the wife has had it. 

* lengths from Wikipedia, could be wrong but the RS4 is definately bigger than the Patriot.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

honestly!

you lot are worse than a bunch of old hairdressers. people should be allowed to drive what they want to drive.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

JNmercury00 said:


> honestly!
> 
> you lot are worse than a bunch of old hairdressers. people should be allowed to drive what they want to drive.


Without debating or arguing petty points for pages and pages that dont matter a jot?

What sort of forum would that be? :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Leg said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > honestly!
> ...


possibly quite a boring one!


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> i think you are being cruel and heartless and a menace to common driving folk and lacking in any kind of decency. what was the colour of the V8?
> steve


Hammerite Silver

With the odd bit of sealcub blood splatter obviously :lol: :lol: :lol:

J.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Leg said:


> Huh? 4x4 Estates? I'm sorry, what the heck are you talking about? Typical blind hatred of 4X4s with no evidence behind it.
> 
> So, based on your sweeping statement my 42mpg, 103.7 inch long Jeep Patriot is worse than a sub 20mpg, 185.2 Inch long RS4 Quattro even though it has twice the economy and takes up less road space, used less rubber, spits out less crap and undoubtedly costs less to make environmentally (mostly because the dashboard is made from recyclyed wheelie bins)?
> 
> ...


You dont drive teh RS4 like a tool tho :wink: It seem compolsery to drive a 4x4 like a plank! Speaking from a man that nearly lost his life to one! (Yes this is probally a bit far, but if you were in my shoes Im sure you would say the same)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? 4x4 Estates? I'm sorry, what the heck are you talking about? Typical blind hatred of 4X4s with no evidence behind it.
> ...


I dont own an RS4.

I drive all my cars in the same way to varying success.

I nearly lost my life to a fish once, got a bone stuck i my throat as a kid. I dont think all fish are child killers though.Well apart from my son's goldfish, nasty little bastard that it is. Vicious.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 26, 2009)

I got stuck behind a Mini Cooper some weeks ago that refused to go faster than 30mph no matter that we were in a 60mph zone. When the traffic cleared in the other direction I pulled out to overtake. As soon as I did the Mini driver floored it and we were off. I passed relatively easy but nearly crashed as I looked over at the driver - she must have been at least 90 (no exaggeration) and she was really going for it. By the time I got past we were doing 70mph. Just shows, age is no barrier to driving like a nob.


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

Gemini said:


> I got stuck behind a Mini Cooper some weeks ago that refused to go faster than 30mph no matter that we were in a 60mph zone. When the traffic cleared in the other direction I pulled out to overtake. As soon as I did the Mini driver floored it and we were off. I passed relatively easy but nearly crashed as I looked over at the driver - she must have been at least 90 (no exaggeration) and she was really going for it. By the time I got past we were doing 70mph. Just shows, age is no barrier to driving like a nob.


I flipping hate that!! why do they speed up just when your going to overtake...you can be stuck behind them for ages going 30mph in a 50...then they act like some enraged lunatic who thinks everyone should drive at their speed...and would rather you crash into the oncoming traffic then get passed.
Also the ones that go 30ish in a 40 zone then as they go into a 30 they go 35mph :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wife and kids in tonight cruising on cruise control at 80mph on the M62 coming back from dinner for the sister in law's birthday and a Golf GTTurboStickyonspoilerpieceofshit with stupid extra gauges stuck on the pillar comes up behind me with 3 lads in it. Pulls alongside, all looking over making dubious hand signals, puts his foot down, slows down etc etc.

As we cruise past my 9 year old son who is in the front passenger seat points at them and laughs his little head off. Their faces were a picture. I nearly crashed laughing. Ahh, thats my boy. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Some dick in an R8 was trying it on last night ,had to ask him where the two other cylinders had gone :wink:


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

Leg said:


> I drive all my cars in the same way to varying success.


HAHA !!

Very honest statement !!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

i have never had this problem... whats wrong with me? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

TurboTTS said:


> i have never had this problem... whats wrong with me? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


me neither mate,, maybe i will move to Essex,,, get me some fun !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

roddy said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> > i have never had this problem... whats wrong with me? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


hmm, a move to essex [smiley=freak.gif] oh dear! :lol: :lol:


----------



## seadragontt240 (Feb 18, 2010)

I cant wait either, getting my 240 QS in a couple of weeks time, so not too long.

Not been able to have any fun since I sold my Cupra R 225, or my Smart 44 Brabus (pocket rocket) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> Wife and kids in tonight cruising on cruise control at 80mph on the M62 coming back from dinner for the sister in law's birthday and a Golf GTTurboStickyonspoilerpieceofshit with stupid extra gauges stuck on the pillar comes up behind me with 3 lads in it. Pulls alongside, all looking over making dubious hand signals, puts his foot down, slows down etc etc.
> 
> As we cruise past my 9 year old son who is in the front passenger seat points at them and laughs his little head off. Their faces were a picture. I nearly crashed laughing. Ahh, thats my boy. :wink:


 :lol: gotta start them young mate 

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I do love it when your on the motorway and in the fast lane.. people just seem to move out of the way.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## greendave (Feb 19, 2010)

Is a 224 BHP TT faster than a suburu? I get loads of boys racers but burn them off on the motorway but dont bother on the small roads as its not funny speeeding like a white van man in a 30 - somone killed my cat while speeding on our road :x

Anyway - someone said the Suburu is faster what do you think? There are not many cars out there that are!?


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

greendave said:


> Is a 224 BHP TT faster than a suburu?


Not unless the subara is a bog standard english wrx as they only run about 210bhp
The jap imports start around the 265bhp mark, so you would probably lose in a race....
I had a 308bhp type ra subaru, and it was streets ahead of my remapped TT pace wise.
Anyway, the TT is a much nicer car


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

Had a renult senic trying to out accelerate me yesterday,think the guy must have had a sports car before he had to give it up for a family bus (sad) :lol: :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

i had an OLD bully try and keep up with me today.... he did drive really fast for an old man.. must have been about 80 in the shade... pulled up next to me when he could, and rolled down his window and asked; "what car is that?", so i told him an Audi TTS and he said (which was classic) ; "i didnt know it was that fast"... :lol:

and i wasnt even racing!!! i just didnt wanna be stuck behind an OAP! :lol:


----------



## TTDiva (Nov 29, 2006)

To be honest, I think the car you drive doesn't matter. It's whether or not you're a good driver that counts. I've seen people in Scoobys driving like they've never been in a car before and I've seen a young girlie in a KA out manouvre a BMW on a dual carriage way roundabout!!!!

Yes, in a straight line Pup would be left standing by some other cars but then do they have the 'confidence' to hit the bend at 70 and take it four wheel drift style through the exit???


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

TTDiva said:


> To be honest, I think the car you drive doesn't matter. It's whether or not you're a good driver that counts. I've seen people in Scoobys driving like they've never been in a car before and I've seen a young girlie in a KA out manouvre a BMW on a dual carriage way roundabout!!!!
> 
> Yes, in a straight line Pup would be left standing by some other cars but then do they have the 'confidence' to hit the bend at 70 and take it four wheel drift style through the exit???


thats exactly what i say. its about 25% car and 75% driver. if the driver is fucking c**unt and has no idea how to handle a car, the power under his ass aint gonna matter!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i say its 100% car, driver. since they both limit each other.


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

greendave said:


> There are not many cars out there that are!?


Sorry to sound like a heretic,

But there are some monumentally blinkered people posting on here.

Unless, Dave, you happen to own a TTRS, you dont have a fast car, in fact you have a moderately quick car at best. To say there arent many cars that are faster than a 225 is pathetic, pretty much every major manufacturer makes at least one model faster than 6.1 to 60 and 150mph, heck my massive diesel BMW estate automatic does 0-60 in 6.4 seconds and is limited to 155 !! And theres still plenty of cars out there to give an RS a run for its money, maybe not in its price bracket, but until you get in an R8 V10 you are not really in an Audi thats up there with the best of them.

By all means be proud of your car, love it, talk about it, brag about how quick you can be through the twistys, but dont think you are in some kind of supercar or even a proper sports car, because you just aint !!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Could you also redirect that post to all owners of Saxos and Poogoat 106s who think they can give a moderately priced coupe a run for its money? I wouldn't try and overtake an R8, so why try when you've got a 1L engine screaming on the verge of exploding?  As for the Renault Scenic tale on here; well, really :roll:


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

Absolutely.

I think its fun to have a little zoom when appropriate against something that should be faster, particularly down the lanes as its down to the driver more than the car but at no time am I deluded that my Vito van is outright faster than a Focus ST, its just I might have better visibility or know the road more. But I dont think the ST driver would necessarily be bragging about what a mega fast car he's got on Passionford either !!

J.


----------

